

Personal memories of Dennis Ritchie (dmr) by those who worked alongside him - DanLivesHere
http://maneydigital.com/2012/03/05/dmr-stories/

======
wmat
Thanks for the video! dmr is a personal hero of mine.

------
jordhy
Thanks for this video. DMR was one of the giants on which we're now standing
and building upon.

------
javert
I really enjoyed all the warmth that comes through in this video.

Sometimes computer work can feel cold and cynical to me.

This video helps remind me how it can and should be.

~~~
mikemaney
Thanks Javert. I only wish I had better vid/audio. I think it's important to
capture the history of those who our careers (and lives) are built on. Just
hope I did dmr justice.

~~~
ori_b
It was a good video. I just wish that there had been more people from the
remains of 1127 (specifically, the Unix research group). The ones that had
built with him, in other words.

~~~
mikemaney
Agreed, but went with whoever I could talk to. Even a single video memory of
Dennis is an important video for history (IMO).

~~~
ori_b
That's true. Did you get a chance to walk up to building 2, 5th floor and talk
to some of the people there? That was where the Unix room (and his office)
were.

Many of the people that used to be there have scattered, but the ones that
remain would probably have some stories and pointers.

~~~
mikemaney
Ori, I actually met these researchers in Barcelona at Mobile World Congress.
I'm sure I walked by a few of them (and others) when I was part of the launch
team on Plan 9 (I did the PR). Movies have Hollywood; tech has Bell Labs.

------
geekam
Thank you for this video. It means a lot to me.

~~~
mikemaney
Glad I was there to capture and share it.

